# First Responder/CPR FeesH



## FutureCop23 (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi all, just a quick question: Does anyone know about how much they charge at the end of the R/I Academy for the First Responder and CPR Training? I'm asking because I was looking into classes and it seems they run $275, and wanted to see if it was worth waiting. Thank you for any information!


----------



## Lil John (Apr 4, 2006)

I cant tell you the cost, but I can tell you that CPR is changing.
I went through a refresher last week, and there have been updates to the number of compressions to breaths.
Was 15-2, it is now 30-2.


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

The cost is going to vary

At the Boylston Academy the instructor doing the classes is charging $50. for CPR and $100. for F/R.

You might also want to check with the department that sponsored you or that is going to hire you. Many departments have inhouse instructors for this and you may get the classes for much less or free.

Yes the standards have changed for CPR. The Instuctors are being trained now and by
June 1st all classes are to be to the new standards.


----------



## Nuclearaudio (Nov 3, 2005)

texdep said:


> The cost is going to vary
> 
> At the Boylston Academy the instructor doing the classes is charging $50. for CPR and $100. for F/R.
> 
> ...


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

At the Reading Academy I paid $150 for the course itself and $40 for the book.


----------



## Nuclearaudio (Nov 3, 2005)

frank said:


> At the Reading Academy I paid $150 for the course itself and $40 for the book.


How does it vary so much, i only paid $60 for the class, and everyone else was paying $75-$250


----------



## texdep (Aug 28, 2003)

The reason it varies is that the instructors are doing this independent of the academies and are basically charging whatever the market will bear. ( although I've seen a few that are reasonable.)


----------



## Nachtwächter (Dec 9, 2005)

It depends on the instructor. Some departments pay a large portion of the costs. The AHA charges a lot for the materials(plus buying BVMs and AED trainers) and changes every couple of years so new material has to be ordered.


----------



## The Jesters (Apr 20, 2004)

I usually charge $125 for full 1st repsonder which includes CPR, or just $30 for CPR. CPR is changing as is the AED stuff, some costs may go up as instructors have to pay to have the AED trainers changed to reflect new guidelines.


----------

